# Gunstock Management team resigns



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2022)

Gunstock management team resigns
					

LACONIA — The entire management staff of Gunstock Mountain Resort tendered their resignations at the very beginning of the Gunstock Area Commission meeting Wednesday night, after the entire team was




					www.laconiadailysun.com
				




What a mess up there.   All over politics really.   

Hopefully things still run ok this winter


----------



## slatham (Jul 20, 2022)

Wow there must have been some serious underlying issues. For the Commission, this is an embarrassing failure unless they have a seasoned team in the wings, which I highly doubt. I hope they can at least bootstrap it and run this winter.


----------



## Edd (Jul 20, 2022)

For anyone wondering, my wife is in the group resigning but I’m not going to be able to comment on this for a bit.


----------



## NYDB (Jul 20, 2022)

is she in the pic?  which one?


----------



## Edd (Jul 20, 2022)

NYDB said:


> is she in the pic?  which one?


Yup, redhead in the front.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Gunstock management team resigns
> 
> 
> LACONIA — The entire management staff of Gunstock Mountain Resort tendered their resignations at the very beginning of the Gunstock Area Commission meeting Wednesday night, after the entire team was
> ...


Looks like another when for the crazies that I understand are trying to take things over.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2022)

To elaborate, from what I understand is there is a major rift between those that have been involved for a long time and support the mountain and a few newer ultra conservative/MAGA folks who want to disown or lease the area because they don’t think the County should own and run a ski area.  The latter are quite vocal.  Sad.  This country is so fucked up right now with fighting and conflict.


----------



## Vter (Jul 20, 2022)

Conservatives & MAGA ??? Haha
Man, you need a life.


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 20, 2022)

Vter said:


> Conservatives & MAGA ??? Haha
> Man, you need a life.


He's not wrong though.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 20, 2022)

The freestater thing in nh is getting old fast


----------



## abc (Jul 20, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> This country is so fucked up right now with fighting and conflict.





snoseek said:


> The freestater thing in nh is getting old fast


Which is it? The freestater in NH or "this country"??


----------



## snoseek (Jul 20, 2022)

abc said:


> Which is it? The freestater in NH or "this country"??


Both 
The freestater thing is a growing problem though locally.


----------



## abc (Jul 20, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Both
> The freestater thing is a growing problem though locally.


"Both"? 

Care to elaborate in what way is the Gunstock issue has anything to do with each?


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 21, 2022)

Do you live in (the interior of) NH? If you did you would be well aware of the threat that the Free Staters pose.

This whole thing is quite relatable to me after having worked with a non-profit board with zero experience who believed they were smarter than the staff they hired with actual experience.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 21, 2022)

the problem with the freestaters is they can’t seem to grasp that their ideals are not anywhere close to majority opinion, so resort to backstabbing and chicanery (ala Gunstock) or lie in wait until 20 of them can overrule the vast majority (see Croyden school funding fiasco). If they are going to have success in the long term, they need to campaign for their ideas based on merit, not try and force through an agenda covertly or by manipulating a small towns political system.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 21, 2022)

Pretty much. I live next to a town with a fairly strong Free State stronghold and every few years when they think no one will go, they show up at Town Meeting and try to zero the budget, defund this department or the that, etc. Croydon is a great example and a good motivator for anyone who actually cares to show up at their Town Meetings and pay attention to prevent that type of malarkey from happening. These people pray on the rural, fairly impoverished communities with little zoning thinking they can throw a fast one by the rest of the town. Sometimes they do...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

AdironRider said:


> the problem with the freestaters is they can’t seem to grasp that their ideals are not anywhere close to majority opinion, so resort to backstabbing and chicanery (ala Gunstock) or lie in wait until 20 of them can overrule the vast majority (see Croyden school funding fiasco). If they are going to have success in the long term, they need to campaign for their ideas based on merit, not try and force through an agenda covertly or by manipulating a small towns political system.



Agreed, but that'll never happen because it goes against libertarian ideals.  It's all or nothing with that ideology.  The primary goal is to privatize absolutely everything.  Not just ski areas, but roads, schools, police and fire services.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Do you live in (the interior of) NH? If you did you would be well aware of the threat that the Free Staters pose.
> 
> This whole thing is quite relatable to me after having worked with a non-profit board with zero experience who believed they were smarter than the staff they hired with actual experience.



Yup.  I'm quite nervous to see how the commission reacts and the quality of management they hire to replace the outgoing regime.  I'm heavily invested in Gunstock for next year because they did such a wonderful job this past season.   I don't know how the commission doesn't see that.  They probably mostly don't ski and are absolutely clueless on what a well run ski area looks like


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2022)

abc said:


> "Both"?
> 
> Care to elaborate in what way is the Gunstock issue has anything to do with each?











						'Nuclear option': Gunstock management team resigns
					

LACONIA — The entire management staff of Gunstock Mountain Resort tendered their resignations at the beginning of Wednesday night's Gunstock Area Commission meeting.




					www.laconiadailysun.com
				




This should get you up to speed. Feel free to Google the events that lead up to this. This sorta thing has been a growing problem in state.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup.  I'm quite nervous to see how the commission reacts and the quality of management they hire to replace the outgoing regime.  I'm heavily invested in Gunstock for next year because they did such a wonderful job this past season.   I don't know how the commission doesn't see that.  They probably mostly don't ski and are absolutely clueless on what a well run ski area looks like


These boards typically are out of touch with day to day operations/reality and have little understanding that they are not only dealing with people's livelihoods (the employees) but also can detrimentally effect the product with their decisions. In my past experience in this type of situation, the board had no idea what it took to operate a ski area and ignored that fact that human capital was just as if not more important than real capital. I would implore anyone getting started in the industry or looking to make a move stay far away from any mountain with a governing board at the top. At least if there is poor private ownership, they are the devil you know.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup.  I'm quite nervous to see how the commission reacts and the quality of management they hire to replace the outgoing regime.  I'm heavily invested in Gunstock for next year because they did such a wonderful job this past season.   I don't know how the commission doesn't see that.  They probably mostly don't ski and are absolutely clueless on what a well run ski area looks like


I was gonna replace my epic with gunstock for a close local hill this season but am a notorious procrastinator. I guess I'm glad about that for once.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 21, 2022)

Edd said:


> For anyone wondering, my wife is in the group resigning but I’m not going to be able to comment on this for a bit.



i just wanna say i just noticed your al swearingen quote and i am here for it. cocksuckers.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 21, 2022)

Only time at gunny this year was for a race, midseason sunday. Crowd was ridiculous, massive line for the quad, not just rural NH massive but vail massive. No place to sit in the lodge for lunch, parking was full. Day left me thinking I could never be a passholder here but this place must be absolutely flush with cash. Did I catch it on a bad day? Has anyone looked at the financials, do they make money?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2022)

Vter said:


> Conservatives & MAGA ??? Haha
> Man, you need a life.


Why do you say that?  It is pretty accurate in this instance.  Some conservatives who are very passionate and aggressive about downsizing County government.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 21, 2022)

i wouldnt pay our new resident troll any mind TB


----------



## Vortex (Jul 21, 2022)

So they have 7 million in the bank and are making money, but need to be micro managed.
 It that the short of this?
 My wife grew up skiing here, We recently moved close to here and planned on going  some nights and other times.  We went to an outdoor event there a few weeks ago and saw the zip lining.  A very busy area it really looked professional and welcoming.  I was extremely impressed.

Many props to management to standing up to support the value of the community.  Really shows a classy caring group.    Hope this works out and they come back and changes are made on the commission.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 21, 2022)

Unpopular opinion warning- the entire team walking out 4 months before ski season isn't cool.  Do it in April or May if you want to prove a point but still give the ski area a fighting chance for the following winter.  Don't F over the public/customers who've done nothing wrong and will now certainly have a season with some questionable operational decisions made.  Just my $0.00000002 

I don't know the exact circumstances around the whole situation but have followed along with one eye, seems like this was brewing for a while.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2022)

Sunnunu Came right out and called out the commisions bullshit and for their replacement.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 21, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Unpopular opinion warning- the entire team walking out 4 months before ski season isn't cool.  Do it in April or May if you want to prove a point but still give the ski area a fighting chance for the following winter.  Don't F over the public/customers who've done nothing wrong and will now certainly have a season with some questionable operational decisions made.  Just my $0.00000002
> 
> I don't know the exact circumstances around the whole situation but have followed along with one eye, seems like this was brewing for a while.



How else do you make your point though? If you do it in April/May they go meh.  The walk out en masse ensures that heads will turn because the facility cannot function. Hopefully this is enough to get the commission removed. I doubt  these people went into that meeting intending to quit and risk their careers. But when they were effectively placed with the public when they should be seated as partners, that was likely the last straw.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Only time at gunny this year was for a race, midseason sunday. Crowd was ridiculous, massive line for the quad, not just rural NH massive but vail massive. No place to sit in the lodge for lunch, parking was full. Day left me thinking I could never be a passholder here but this place must be absolutely flush with cash. Did I catch it on a bad day? Has anyone looked at the financials, do they make money?



Had a pass there 20-21. Actually bought my NH College Pass through them.  They get some decent crowds, especially for their night skiing, which is light years better than Pat's Peak.  Not routinely crowded to the scale you described. Was a well run mountain that really had a spot in the NH ski landscape. Hope that somehow continues.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Unpopular opinion warning- the entire team walking out 4 months before ski season isn't cool.  Do it in April or May if you want to prove a point but still give the ski area a fighting chance for the following winter.  Don't F over the public/customers who've done nothing wrong and will now certainly have a season with some questionable operational decisions made.  Just my $0.00000002
> 
> I don't know the exact circumstances around the whole situation but have followed along with one eye, seems like this was brewing for a while.


Well, DV's President walked out one week before the season started.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> How else do you make your point though? If you do it in April/May they go meh.  The walk out en masse ensures that heads will turn because the facility cannot function. Hopefully this is enough to get the commission removed. I doubt  these people went into that meeting intending to quit and risk their careers. But when they were effectively placed with the public when they should be seated as partners, that was likely the last straw.


I am guessing that they had all discussed the full resignation process ahead of time, and the seating thing may have been the straw that broke the camels back.  Getting all 4 (I believe that is how many Gunstock admins there were) to spontaeosuly resign together, without having discussed the concept atleast before, while not impossible, defintely not very likely, especially since if they all have spouses and/or families, how their quitting may affect their household livelihoods, is something that has typically been discussed ahead of time


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Unpopular opinion warning- the entire team walking out 4 months before ski season isn't cool.  Do it in April or May if you want to prove a point but still give the ski area a fighting chance for the following winter.  Don't F over the public/customers who've done nothing wrong and will now certainly have a season with some questionable operational decisions made.  Just my $0.00000002
> 
> I don't know the exact circumstances around the whole situation but have followed along with one eye, seems like this was brewing for a while.




This has been going on for years.  The fault lies with the commission.  They f'd around too much and now they're finding out.   They are a bunch of clowns. 

It might impact my family this season, it might not, but I support the Gunstock leadership and quite frankly, I'm surprised this didn't happen sooner given the crap they've had to deal with.   They want to improve the mountain, the commission wants to score political points.   F them


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 21, 2022)

sununu also released a letter calling the commission clowns and praising the gunstock team and offering them work in nh parks or at cannon



			https://www.governor.nh.gov/sites/g/files/ehbemt336/files/documents/20220721-belknap-gunstock.pdf


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Sunnunu Came right out and called out the commisions bullshit and for their replacement.




Dear Citizens of Belknap County, 
Belknap County has historically been a wonderful steward of Gunstock Mountain Resort, 
allowing it to grow, flourish, and provide terrific recreational opportunities for the people of 
Belknap County and the citizens of New Hampshire. 
Gunstock is truly one of the jewels of the lakes region, but what has been happening over the last 
year surrounding the Gunstock Area Commission's inability and unwillingness to work 
collaboratively with the management team at Gunstock is deeply concerning. 
Yesterday, we witnessed the final straw, where the hardworking management team at Gunstock 
felt there was no viable path forward and submitted their resignations. 
Representatives Mike Sylvia, Norm Silber, and Gregg Hough, along with the remaining 
members of the Gunstock Area Commission have lost the trust of the citizens of Belknap 
County. These individuals have made bad decisions, and until they are removed from their 
positions and replaced with good people who recognize the wonderful asset that Gunstock is, the 
County will continue to suffer. 
As someone who has worked in the resort industry, I can say without hesitation that the 
management team at Gunstock who submitted their resignations yesterday are among the best 
New Hampshire has to offer, and the loss of their expertise will be felt at Gunstock for years to 
come. 
Immediately upon hearing of their resignations, I called General Manager Tom Day and 
informed him that if a resolution is not reached then he and his team would always have 
opportunities with our Parks Department and Cannon Mountain. Their loss is immeasurable for 
Gunstock and we all hope that this crisis can be avoided. 
Sincerely, 
Christopher Sununu 
Governor 
107 North Main Street, State House


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

Norm Sibler claps back.  Says George Soros is potentially funding the resistance against what he and his clown crew are trying to do.





__





						Statement of Norm Silber in response to resignation of Gunstock Mountain Resort management staff
					

The following is a statement released by state Rep. Norm Silber, a member of the Gunstock Area Commission, in response to the resignation of management staff at Gunstock Mountain Resort and a statement issued by Gov. Chris Sununu in support of the management staff.




					www.wmur.com


----------



## crank (Jul 21, 2022)

What is this a Q thing now?


----------



## cdskier (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Norm Sibler claps back.  Says George Soros is potentially funding the resistance against what he and his clown crew are trying to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't make this stuff up...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 21, 2022)

lol wow. sweet lunatics running the asylum you got there, new hampshire.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Norm Sibler claps back.  Says George Soros is potentially funding the resistance against what he and his clown crew are trying to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tin Foil hat wearing Free Staters. I heard a missile hit the Pentagon on 9/11 too. 

Might as well call a spade a spade.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol wow. sweet lunatics running the asylum you got there, new hampshire.



Generally speaking, I'm quite happy with how the state is run; especially our Governor.  He's what I wish all Republicans were.  But some of the local politics is downright nutty.  Thankfully not my town or those in the immediate surrounding area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Norm Sibler claps back.  Says George Soros is potentially funding the resistance against what he and his clown crew are trying to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.  George Soros cares about what happens at Gunstock.  What a fucking joke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2022)

No surprise, but Gunstock has shut down operations.  Peter posted a link to the video of the meeting where the resignation occurred.









						Gunstock Shuts Down Following Management Resignations
					

New Hampshire ski area Gunstock ceased most operations today following a contentious public meeting last night. The county-owned resort’s management resigned en masse, citing treatment by a g…




					liftblog.com


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Generally speaking, I'm quite happy with how the state is run; especially our Governor.  He's what I wish all Republicans were.  But some of the local politics is downright nutty.  Thankfully not my town or those in the immediate surrounding area.



sununu and phil scott are what republicans should be.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sununu and phil scott are what republicans should be.


Charlie Baker too


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Charlie Baker too


Sorta kinda. There are definitely some good things, but the MBTA has really really deteriorated since he took office.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Sorta kinda. There are definitely some good things, but the MBTA has really really deteriorated since he took office.



Sure, no politician is without fault.  But he, Sununu and Scott are at least factual and measured.  They're not Marjorie Taylor Green types, which is what the clowns on the commission are.


----------



## djd66 (Jul 21, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Sorta kinda. There are definitely some good things, but the MBTA has really really deteriorated since he took office.


Not Charlie’s fault,… this goes back to MBTA - Mr Bulger’s Tansit Authority.  Way too many hacks from a long time ago screwed it up.


----------



## Keelhauled (Jul 21, 2022)

Vortex said:


> So they have 7 million in the bank and are making money, but need to be micro managed.
> It that the short of this?


The free stater wet dream is to take a well-run public program, gut it to the point of non-viability, and then demand that it be privatized because obviously government has failed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Not Charlie’s fault,… this goes back to MBTA - Mr Bulger’s Tansit Authority.  Way too many hacks from a long time ago screwed it up.


….and dumping the cost of the Big Dig onto the MBTA.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 21, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Not Charlie’s fault,… this goes back to MBTA - Mr Bulger’s Tansit Authority.  Way too many hacks from a long time ago screwed it up.


He inherited a financially tough situation and used it as an excuse. Under his watch the T is much worse. His T oversight board was supposed to help, but things have gotten significantly worse since then in terms of maintenance, safety and on-time service.   Additionally, he chose to significantly cut back commuter-rail service to the burbs and shutdown the post-bar sweeps in the urban core. His general anti-T approach has also severely weakened the public benefit of projects like the pike/storrow/west station reconfig.


----------



## slatham (Jul 21, 2022)

I’m sorry but when someone says “has ties to organizations _believed_ to be funded in large measure by George Soros” is just code for right wing republican extremist to just trust the person writing said text. No better way to raise the hackles of the right than to mention George…..


----------



## thebigo (Jul 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sununu and phil scott are what republicans should be.


Agreed in general except for covid, sununu never closed NH to new englanders. 

My mother is a Democrat from birth, her parents grew up in the Manchester mills during the labor movements. Mom had the sununu boys in her class as a kindergarten teacher. Give mom a cocktail and she will inevitably bring up the sununu family. Gifts at every holiday, gratitude at every drop-off. Mom has voted democrat every time she could except for when there was a sununu on the ballot.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Agreed in general except for covid, sununu never closed NH to new englanders.
> 
> My mother is a Democrat from birth, her parents grew up in the Manchester mills during the labor movements. Mom had the sununu boys in her class as a kindergarten teacher. Give mom a cocktail and she will inevitably bring up the sununu family. Gifts at every holiday, gratitude at every drop-off. Mom has voted democrat every time she could except for when there was a sununu on the ballot.


Your mom was a teacher in Salem? Maybe I had her.


----------



## machski (Jul 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Agreed in general except for covid, sununu never closed NH to new englanders.


Which is how it all should have been.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 21, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Your mom was a teacher in Salem? Maybe I had her.


Mom taught at the Atkinson learning center.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 22, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Not Charlie’s fault,… this goes back to MBTA - Mr Bulger’s Tansit Authority.  Way too many hacks from a long time ago screwed it up.





thetrailboss said:


> ….and dumping the cost of the Big Dig onto the MBTA.



At the risk of derailing this thread, it is too apropos not to highlight that Orange line caught fire just as we were pontificating about the T.


----------



## tumbler (Jul 22, 2022)

I can't put all the blame on Baker for the T issues.  It is a corrupt, bullshit organized operation.  It's roots are too deep.  The only way to undo it is shut it down, fire everyone down to the operators and drivers and start over.  I can't even begin to describe how many useless layers there are.  Baker is also getting stained on his way out by the Dems so they can win the election and tarnish Baker's national appeal.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

A few years ago The Concord Police Chief made a comment that he needed a BearCat in part because of the threat the FreeStaters posed. One of the problems in New Hampshire is there is a ton of money; another is we fight (with the pen) for land. 

I was surprised to see The Gunstock story on the front page of The Union Leader. Let's hope this is resolved within 30 days. 










						unionleader.com | 'There is nothing so powerful as truth' - Daniel Webster
					






					www.unionleader.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> At the risk of derailing this thread, it is too apropos not to highlight that Orange line caught fire just as we were pontificating about the T.


Right?  That is scary.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2022)

At least the campground is still open...but this whole situation is messed up. Hope it can be settled in time for ski season.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Sunnunu Came right out and called out the commisions bullshit and for their replacement.


I saw Sunnunu yesterday at the State House. He was getting in his car and he didn't get in...
I was hanging with a buddy across the street and we thought somethings happening. I only loosely now The Governor, butt when I walk into his office and ask for help (I just leave a note for him) I always get a response. I like the guy.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 22, 2022)

More reading: the Times covered the Free State Project last week.

The Globe has an article with some fun information: when management arrived to serve out their two weeks, they were escorted off the property and the locks were changed. 

I hope they are able to reopen in time for ski season, but honestly I wouldn't feel safe riding a lift there if it is being run by the commission.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 22, 2022)

On of my buddy - roos has tickets for a Jazzfest or something  in the next couple of weeks. 

God willing, the Festivus will not be for not.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 22, 2022)

I just got done reading the GAC meeting minutes - WOW!!!! That place is screwed with the current GAC and BCC. The March 1, 2022 meeting minutes is pretty sad.


----------



## NYDB (Jul 22, 2022)

slatham said:


> I’m sorry but when someone says “has ties to organizations _believed_ to be funded in large measure by George Soros” is just code for right wing republican extremist to just trust the person writing said text. No better way to raise the hackles of the right than to mention George…..


(((you almost got there. )))

and yes, that's how fucked up these people are


----------



## bigbob (Jul 22, 2022)

When the mangement teamm showed up for work today they where fired from what I have read. They had given 2 weeks notice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2022)

Gunstock’s now-former GM: ‘Integrity’ led to management staff’s resignation - New England Ski Journal
					

Tom Day had been prepared to offer his resignation ever since a contentious exchange at last month’s meeting of the Gunstock Area Commission.




					www.skijournal.com


----------



## Edd (Jul 22, 2022)

If Tom Day must part ways with Gunstock, I asked my wife today to tell him, please go to Wildcat and fix it. Just make it run as well as Gunstock, because he crushed that.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Jul 22, 2022)

From 10,000 feet this is a certain type of Republican playbook. Real simple. Sell (privatize) public assets and claim you dropped taxes. Basically it's as if you sell your house and rent it back. Gee- I cleared $300K this year! In a totally built out Montclair NJ with no open space they tried to sell the "underused" Erie Park across from my mother's house. They had not taken my mother into account and the park is still there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2022)

Edd said:


> If Tom Day must part ways with Gunstock, I asked my wife today to tell him, please go to Wildcat and fix it. Just make it run as well as Gunstock, because he crushed that.



He did an incredible job last year.  I wouldn't wish Vail on him though!!

I read the line level staff are refusing to work except for weddings and events out of respect to those guests.  According to skiology Matt, Rep Harry Bean told the workers to "clock in and get their asses to work" when leadership was booted from the property.  They are standing in solidarity with the outgoing leadership. 

Any truth to that?

This whole thing reminds me of the Market Basket fiasco several years ago.  Hopefully the outcome is similarly favorable.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2022)

Why do I see my $49 Golden season pass soon becoming a thing of the past?


----------



## JoeB-Z (Jul 22, 2022)

That will be the price of the new Golden one day parking fee.


----------



## skef (Jul 23, 2022)

Lead story in today’s Globe print edition: https://www.bostonglobe.com/2022/07...nside-tumultuous-week-gunstock/?event=event25


----------



## skef (Jul 23, 2022)

And here’s what it was like to be in the room where it happened:


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 23, 2022)

Who'd want to work for that committee and be second guessed at every decision and disrespected? It was a very talented team and all ski areas are hiring, best of luck. Bigger loss for the customers than anything.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 23, 2022)

Unofficial article that puts the whole controversy into a neater package. Definitely anti commission but I haven’t seen any comments that are pro commission.

https://unofficialnetworks.com/2022/07/22/drama-gunstock-management-resigned/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 23, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Who'd want to work for that committee and be second guessed at every decision and disrespected? It was a very talented team and all ski areas are hiring, best of luck. Bigger loss for the customers than anything.


That’s what the commission wants.  Save the house by burning it down.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 23, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I saw Sunnunu yesterday at the State House. He was getting in his car and he didn't get in...
> I was hanging with a buddy across the street and we thought somethings happening. I only loosely now The Governor, butt when I walk into his office and ask for help (I just leave a note for him) I always get a response. I like the guy.


And...


----------



## thebigo (Jul 24, 2022)

Stumbled on an article from 2020, when day was hired. Is a salary approaching $200K typical for ski area management? Would have thought it was half that. Must have been seriously miserable to walk away.



> Day, the new GM, is earning $175,000 yearly and has the potential for earning an additional 25 percent through a performance bonus. If Day reached the benchmarks that kicked in all of his bonuses, that could bring his total compensation package to $218,750.











						Former Gunstock GM being paid through July
					

GILFORD — County-owned Gunstock Mountain Resort is paying former General Manager Greg Goddard $12,500 per month through July even though he no longer works there, according to documents released under




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## snoseek (Jul 24, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Stumbled on an article from 2020, when day was hired. Is a salary approaching $200K typical for ski area management? Would have thought it was half that. Must have been seriously miserable to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A gm at a golf club these days goes for about 150k depending on the club so 200k for a ski resorts seems reasonable to me


----------



## thebigo (Jul 24, 2022)

A search at link below returns $90K for John devivo, GM at cannon.





__





						State Employee Pay Search | Pay Transparency Search | New Hampshire Department of Administrative Services
					





					business.nh.gov


----------



## snoseek (Jul 24, 2022)

thebigo said:


> A search at link below returns $90K for John devivo, GM at cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's low as hell imo and that guy does a great job. I do know that cannon pay is not the best for line level people.


----------



## Edd (Jul 24, 2022)

Ski areas are normally remote, but Gunstock is 30 minutes from Concord, so they’re competing with regular civilization for labor.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 24, 2022)

Cannon being a state run place offers great bennies. 25 or maybe 50 a month for family insurance. Mega paid time off that rolls over for ever. Great retirement.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 25, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Stumbled on an article from 2020, when day was hired. Is a salary approaching $200K typical for ski area management? Would have thought it was half that. Must have been seriously miserable to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like a very reasonable salary for an adult professional overseeing a ski resort operation. even low end. but gunstock isn't exactly aspen.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 25, 2022)

cannon figure does sound low but as others said, its state owned and he likely gets cushy time off and pension. does he get housing at cannon too? maybe


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 25, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> seems like a very reasonable salary for an adult professional overseeing a ski resort operation. even low end. but gunstock isn't exactly aspen.


No, it is low. The amount of hours they put in and the job responsibilities should net a GM for any larger area well north of 100K.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 25, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> No, it is low. The amount of hours they put in and the job responsibilities should net a GM for any larger area well north of 100K.



my reasonable was in response to $175k base $215k on target earnings for gunstock, and that still struck me as low end for that type of job

$90k for cannon sounds very low, and id like to assume there is housing provided and insane benefits


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> seems like a very reasonable salary for an adult professional overseeing a ski resort operation. even low end. but gunstock isn't exactly aspen.


Plus one commission member would point out that George Soros is apparently helping foot the tab.  

(Like Soros even knows about Gunstock)


----------



## JoeB-Z (Jul 25, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Plus one commission member would point out that George Soros is apparently helping foot the tab.
> 
> (Like Soros even knows about Gunstock)


I suspect Soros is booked up with his 2000+ other conspiracies. Just the Hungarian activities alone are all consuming, with more coming to "light" every day. It's also a big job being a Jew and a Nazi at the same time.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 25, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Sorta kinda. There are definitely some good things, but the MBTA has really really deteriorated since he took office.


The MBTA issues are because of Keolis Commuter Services inability to run the T.   The MBTA bid out and awarded the contract with them.  The governer didn't have anything to do with that.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 25, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Sure, no politician is without fault.  But he, Sununu and Scott are at least factual and measured.  They're not Marjorie Taylor Green types, which is what the clowns on the commission are.


The last of the Yankee Republicans.  With the political climate so polarized, I doubt we will ever see cantidates like this again.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 25, 2022)

Hawk said:


> The MBTA issues are because of Keolis Commuter Services inability to run the T.   The MBTA bid out and awarded the contract with them.  The governer didn't have anything to do with that.


But Keolis only runs the Commuter Rail side. The majority of issues with the MBTA the past few years have been with the T ie the light rail side not the Commuter Rail. It's one thing after another down there. The system is oldddddd.


----------



## Edd (Jul 25, 2022)

More Gunstock resignations. 









						County reps call on delegation to make plan to reopen Gunstock
					

GILFORD — Reps. Tim Lang and Juliet Harvey-Bolia of Sanbornton are calling on Belknap County Delegation Chair Rep. Mike Sylvia, of Belmont, for a meeting to address the reopening of




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2022)

Edd said:


> More Gunstock resignations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like this is going nowhere....



> “The GAC team is working diligently to repair the damage done by the irresponsible, petulant management walkout,” said Sylvia. “The current GAC has my full faith, trust and appreciation.”





> As admissions manager, Sherman was responsible for handling season passes and all forms of ticketing. According to Sherman, the mountain is going to rapidly start losing pass holders. During Sherman's interview, two people came to the admissions office to ask for refunds for their seasonal passes.



Again, burn down the house to save it.

Is the general public yelling at the two or three GAC members who are determined to destroy Gunstock based on their conspiracy theories and extreme ideological views?  Seems like they are putting their own personal interests ahead of the livelihoods of a lot of people.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2022)

Band of Nitwits Highjacks Gunstock, Ski Area’s Future Uncertain
					

“Winter approaches a lot faster in the ski business than it does in the normal person's world.” says former Gunstock GM Tom Day




					www.stormskiing.com
				




And apparently the "public" commission is having a private meeting tomorrow at Gunstock to discuss legal matters, "confidential financial matters", and employment matters.  I'd say they've really shot themselves in the foot going from a profitable venture to complete bedlam in a week.  I feel terrible for the community.  Oust these clowns.

chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/https://www.gunstock.com/upload/photos/page_199_gac-special-non-public-meeting-7-26-2022-notice.pdf


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 25, 2022)

If anyone wants to contact Rep. Sylvia. Maybe ask if his refrigerator is running. Or who ties his shoes...

603 707-8594


----------



## FBGM (Jul 26, 2022)

After following this and gathering all the info out there I think Gunstock will be sold. Sold to a private company or a Vail/Alterra type. There is no way they can continue as they stand now. 

These morons on said board or committee still know what dollar signs look like and given their good financial record, someone will make an offer. 

If this happens, I’d assume old staff would be contacted. They would be dumb not to try to bring some back. 

Till all this maybe happens, this place could be in limbo for this season


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 26, 2022)

That is what the commission wants. They don’t want the county to own a ski area.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 26, 2022)

Man it's been a rough couple years in the nh ski industry


----------



## cdskier (Jul 26, 2022)

FBGM said:


> After following this and gathering all the info out there I think Gunstock will be sold. Sold to a private company or a Vail/Alterra type. There is no way they can continue as they stand now.
> 
> These morons on said board or committee still know what dollar signs look like and given their good financial record, someone will make an offer.
> 
> ...


Not that it makes a ton of difference, but they legally can't sell it. They could only lease operations to a private entity from my understanding...


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 26, 2022)

Would take a popular vote to sell it. I could see operations leased for a year. There is no way these knuckleheads can put together staff to run it this late in the game starting from scratch. Not when every other ski area is looking for people too. I certainly wouldn't spend any money there or get on the lifts right now. What a damn shame. I went there for the first time last year in a long time and the place seemed well run with a good product. Not really the best time to have an experiment in Libertarianism when one of your assets is producing revenue for the county. Calling the walkout petulant I think speaks pointedly why they walked out to begin with.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Band of Nitwits Highjacks Gunstock, Ski Area’s Future Uncertain
> 
> 
> “Winter approaches a lot faster in the ski business than it does in the normal person's world.” says former Gunstock GM Tom Day
> ...



The meeting was public and what I gather from Facebook groups, Ness and Strange were asked to resign as a condition of employees returning to work.   Ness and Strange wanted to take the meeting private and were denied doing so by the other two commissioners.  So, they walked out.  Probably to go cry to Sylvia and Silber.

Sylvia seems to be the biggest of the problems.  He can just replace Ness and Strange with similar people in favor of privatization at all costs. 

How Sylvia is still permitted to hold office I have no ideas.  He is a secessionist and has a history of racist commentary.  That guy belongs no where near a position of political leadership. No secessionist should.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 26, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> The meeting was public and what I gather from Facebook groups, Ness and Strange were asked to resign as a condition of employees returning to work.   Ness and Strange wanted to take the meeting private and were denied doing so by the other two commissioners.  So, they walked out.  Probably to go cry to Sylvia and Silber.
> 
> Sylvia seems to be the biggest of the problems.  He can just replace Ness and Strange with similar people in favor of privatization at all costs.
> 
> How Sylvia is still permitted to hold office I have no ideas.  He is a secessionist and has a history of racist commentary.  That guy belongs no where near a position of political leadership. No secessionist should.


voted in by his constitutes


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> voted in by his constitutes



I get that, but feel that those who wish to have a state seceed from the Union should no longer qualify for public office.  Dude probably refers to himself as a "Patriot" too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Would take a popular vote to sell it. I could see operations leased for a year. There is no way these knuckleheads can put together staff to run it this late in the game starting from scratch. Not when every other ski area is looking for people too. I certainly wouldn't spend any money there or get on the lifts right now. What a damn shame. I went there for the first time last year in a long time and the place seemed well run with a good product. Not really the best time to have an experiment in Libertarianism when one of your assets is producing revenue for the county. Calling the walkout petulant I think speaks pointedly why they walked out to begin with.


It's called extreme ideology vs. logic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I get that, but feel that those who wish to have a state seceed from the Union should no longer qualify for public office.  Dude probably refers to himself as a "Patriot" too.


Technically he is supposed to swear an oath to protect and defend the Constitutions of the U.S. and N.H.  Claiming a want to succeed kind of runs against that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Technically he is supposed to swear an oath to protect and defend the Constitutions of the U.S. and N.H.  Claiming a want to succeed kind of runs against that.


Exactly.  It's a disqualifying position to hold in my opinion.


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> The meeting was public and what I gather from Facebook groups, Ness and Strange were asked to resign as a condition of employees returning to work.   Ness and Strange wanted to take the meeting private and were denied doing so by the other two commissioners.  So, they walked out.


I can confirm this but it’s been hours and no more news I’m aware of. Interesting position for them and the Delegation to be in.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 26, 2022)

This is a pretty interesting read on the non-public meeting that never went non-public (hurray!).

What I don't quite follow is this bit about an audit:

_During further discussion of a public comment period, when Strang brought up “the ongoing legal investigation,” shouting again ensued, drowning out his comment, “from what we know preliminarily from the audit, we cannot go back to that situation.”

Strang serves as chair of the first audit committee the Gunstock Area Commission has had, and it was his decision to halt this year’s audit, upon the advice of the auditing firm, that led to the management’s outcry on June 22 in which the staff expressed their distress about the way the commission was treating them._

So the staff was upset that the audit didn't finish (odd)?  Strang refers to an audit that (presumably) was giving the all clear as an _ongoing legal investigation?  _ I don't follow.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 26, 2022)

Check this out starting on : GUNSTOCK AREA COMMISSION MEETING August 25, 2021 Stockade Lodge, Gunstock Mountain Resort

They go into a self-dealing ethics complaint and a finding by a lawyer, which (I gather from reading elsewhere) was later contradicted by another law firm. 

This puts the argument about who was allowed to consult lawyers from the March minutes that @mbedle in much more context.


----------



## kancamagus (Jul 27, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> This is a pretty interesting read on the non-public meeting that never went non-public (hurray!).
> 
> What I don't quite follow is this bit about an audit:
> 
> ...


It's my understanding from reading other news articles, that Gunstock the ski area had their own annual independent audit. The GAC stated that they wanted to do their own audit.

Leaving facts, and entering into speculation land (all based upon other public news articles, I have no sources).

The existing audit procedure, by all publicly available sources, was on the up-and-up. Fully independent, honest, with Gunstock management having no part of that process. I think, that given the political viewpoints of some of the GAC members, they felt in their gut that somehow Gunstock ski area was corrupt or mismanaged or losing money. They seem to have started from a Free Stater radical viewpoint that ANYTHING the government does is bad, so we need to find "proof".

It seems like they did not like the answers from the existing independent audit that was showing that the ski area was being well run and was generating a positive annual cash flow. When facts (existing independent audit) and their sincerely held beliefs collided, they threw out the facts and were desperate to find something, ANYTHING, that would back up their preexisting beliefs.

So they threw out the independent audit, and started their own audit*. Because if they can control this new kangaroo audit, they can "find" things that match up with what their gut was telling them, regardless of where the genuine facts were.

It seems like the senior management at Gunstock saw that the new GAC audit was turning into what they perceived as a biased witchhunt that had a preset conclusion in mind before the process was started. I mean, if you believe that you are acting with honesty and proper stewardship, and you are faced with either an audit by an actual independent third party with no skin in the game, or an audit by a panel that thinks you are corrupt, you'll probably greatly prefer the actual genuine independent audit, even if that has a low chance of showing some minor clerical issue, like not using the proper TPS Report cover pages.

If I had to take a guess, "the ongoing legal investigation" is a play on words by Strang to make it sound like something that Gunstock ski area did was nefarious. As in "legal investigation" seems to imply that there is an investigation into illegal activity. However, I think that word was carefully chosen, and "legal" refers to the investigation itself. As in the GAC is allowed legally to open an investigation as part of their oversight duties, with the "investigation" referring to the GAC's own audit. By choosing these weasel words, Strang seems to both be technically correct for the latter interpretation, but smear the reputation of the ski area as most folks likely would jump to the first conclusion.

Also, if you read Strang's comment "from what we know preliminarily from the audit, we cannot go back to that situation" with weasel wording in mind, he could be technically true in that he could be referring to several years ago when Gunstock was on shakier financial footing and required assistance from the county to remain open in the offseason. But by being vague, it seems to imply something more recent.

*with blackjack, and hookers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2022)

I'd like to see Silber, Strange, Ness and any other asshat involved in trying to misrepresent the finances of Gunstock, be sued for defamation.  These people are obvious scumbags who deserve to go down.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd like to see Silber, Strange, Ness and any other asshat involved in trying to misrepresent the finances of Gunstock, be sued for defamation.  These people are obvious scumbags who deserve to go down.


And that lawsuit would go absolutely nowhere… They’re jerks but nothing they’ve said matches the legal standard for defamation.


----------



## machski (Jul 27, 2022)

LonghornSkier said:


> And that lawsuit would go absolutely nowhere… They’re jerks but nothing they’ve said matches the legal standard for defamation.


Very true.  It may be very unappealing what the commission has done to date, but it has all been within their legal confines.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2022)

Fudging numbers and using it to criticize employee performance is legal?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Fudging numbers and using it to criticize employee performance is legal?


Very, very, very difficult to sue a public official for defamation given that the law requires actual malice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2022)

kancamagus said:


> It's my understanding from reading other news articles, that Gunstock the ski area had their own annual independent audit. The GAC stated that they wanted to do their own audit.
> 
> Leaving facts, and entering into speculation land (all based upon other public news articles, I have no sources).
> 
> ...


Exactly.  The second audit would have vindicated management and made the GAC look like fools.  

I also love how the article mentions that when Strang got flustered he ‘took his bag and went home’.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2022)

LonghornSkier said:


> Very, very, very difficult to sue a public official for defamation given that the law requires actual malice.


Well, there might be that going on in this case…..

I think Ness and Strang need to save face and walk away now.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 27, 2022)

LonghornSkier said:


> And that lawsuit would go absolutely nowhere… They’re jerks but nothing they’ve said matches the legal standard for defamation.





machski said:


> Very true. It may be very unappealing what the commission has done to date, but it has all been within their legal confines.



The whole pressuring the Gunstock to buy your software while you are an acting commissioner is very gross. A news report indicates that a second law firm that gave him the all clear determined it wasn't necessary to interview any witnesses.


----------



## Edd (Jul 27, 2022)

Taking it up a notch here:









						County Commissioners demand resignation of Ness, Strang, ask AG to investigate
					

GILFORD — The Belknap County Board of Commissioners released a statement calling on the immediate resignation of Gunstock Area Commissioners Peter Ness and David Strang. The board also wrote a




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## machski (Jul 27, 2022)

Edd said:


> Taking it up a notch here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should move the needle on these two, time will tell.


----------



## machski (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Fudging numbers and using it to criticize employee performance is legal?


I am unaware of the second "audit" being released indicating any discrepancy between the legit audit and this.  Obviously if there indeed turns out to be a huge swing in the second ordered by the two loonies, then a case may be forthcoming.  But so far, all I have heard is one saying the second audit would be damning (including I believe of the Governor, which I can't see how).  That in and of itself is not enough to charge or win a defamation case.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2022)

machski said:


> I am unaware of the second "audit" being released indicating any discrepancy between the legit audit and this.  Obviously if there indeed turns out to be a huge swing in the second ordered by the two loonies, then a case may be forthcoming.  But so far, all I have heard is one saying the second audit would be damning (including I believe of the Governor, which I can't see how).  That in and of itself is not enough to charge or win a defamation case.



Well that's my point.  They keep mentioning the "damning truth" that will be revealed with their audit showing improper behavior by senior leadership, the former commissioner and the governor. 

It's reminiscent of Powell and Giuliani claiming they had evidence against Dominion voting machines.  Both Powell and Giuliani are facing lawsuits over those claims and both likely should lose their shirts for the BS.  I feel the same about Silber, Strange and Ness with their claims here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> It's reminiscent of Powell and Giuliani claiming they had evidence against Dominion voting machines.  Both Powell and Giuliani are facing lawsuits over those claims and both likely should lose their shirts for the BS.  I feel the same about Silber, Strange and Ness with their claims here.


This.  Not to stray into politics, but some folks learned from Trump that one can say whatever the hell they want and suffer NO consequences and not be held accountable.  I think that Strang and Ness are about to find out that there is still accountability in public office.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 27, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> This.  Not to stray into politics, but some folks learned from Trump that one can say whatever the hell they want and suffer NO consequences and not be held accountable.  I think that Strang and Ness are about to find out that there is still accountability in public office.


Please don't tell me you think this is just an issue of the Right. Both sides do it WAY too frequently these days, and short of a little blow back on social media, there are almost no consequences.  Heck, how many times did Adam Schiff say during his role in the Trump impeachment hearings that he had essentially the smoking gun connecting Pres Trump to Russian collusion, all to never deliver anything and then have the Mueller Commission Report say that there wasn't any evidence of it all along?  And the January 6th essentailly made for TV drama being produced by a TV show producer, without anyone "testifying" being subject to cross examination. Politicians, especially the higher up they go, are often nothing more than megalomaniacs looking to essentailly prostitute themselves out to whatever donor group will give them $$ for their next campaign cycle, with the good of the country be damned in favor of their caucus. This system is in need of MAJOR reforms

All to often the age old adage of "How do you know a politcian is lying?  Their mouth is moving" proves true,  Whether one based on their own ideological preferences thinks that one side does it more than the other, is an entirely different story,

These guys in the Gunstock situation are seemingly ideological crummudgeons who need to resign ASAP since they have lost whatever trust they had of the vast majority of their constituents from what it seems like, and are just too stubborn to own their wrong views and/or personal grudges that may be in play on this issue


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

As Harry Truman said…
“Show me a man who gets rich from being a politician, and I’ll show you a crook”

If people could realize the ones running the show on either side of the aisle couldn’t care less about the interest of the majority of America we’d be in a much better position. I’m sure there’s idealists on the Left and Right who want the best for their constituents but the system is shaped in a way as to not let them get very far into the machinations of politics.
Also don’t think TB was trying to get political or condemn a side, just was using a pertinent example of people in power having no repercussions for their lies.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

This whole situation also highlights why local politics are extremely important and if apathetic at that level how can one hope for systematic changes in the country.


----------



## urungus (Jul 27, 2022)

drjeff said:


> how many times did Adam Schiff say during his role in the Trump impeachment hearings that he had essentially the smoking gun connecting Pres Trump to Russian collusion, all to never deliver anything and then have the Mueller Commission Report say that there wasn't any evidence of it all along?



Mueller report found plenty of collusion & obstruction








						These 11 Mueller Report Myths Just Won’t Die
					

Here's why they're wrong




					time.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Please don't tell me you think this is just an issue of the Right. Both sides do it WAY too frequently these days, and short of a little blow back on social media, there are almost no consequences.  Heck, how many times did Adam Schiff say during his role in the Trump impeachment hearings that he had essentially the smoking gun connecting Pres Trump to Russian collusion, all to never deliver anything and then have the Mueller Commission Report say that there wasn't any evidence of it all along?  And the January 6th essentailly made for TV drama being produced by a TV show producer, without anyone "testifying" being subject to cross examination. Politicians, especially the higher up they go, are often nothing more than megalomaniacs looking to essentailly prostitute themselves out to whatever donor group will give them $$ for their next campaign cycle, with the good of the country be damned in favor of their caucus. This system is in need of MAJOR reforms


Not at all what I am saying.  My comment about accountability applies to anyone in power.  


drjeff said:


> These guys in the Gunstock situation are seemingly ideological crummudgeons who need to resign ASAP since they have lost whatever trust they had of the vast majority of their constituents from what it seems like, and are just too stubborn to own their wrong views and/or personal grudges that may be in play on this issue


Right.


----------



## Edd (Jul 27, 2022)

Date set to consider the removal of Ness and Strang.









						County Delegation to meet Aug. 4 to consider removing 2 Gunstock commissioners
					

GILFORD — A majority of the county delegation called for an emergency meeting to consider calls for removal of Gunstock Area Commissioners Peter Ness and David Strang. The request was




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2022)

Plot thickens

Sylvia accusing Day of donating Gunstock monies to the Sununu campaign


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552408974670135303


----------



## cdskier (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Plot thickens
> 
> Sylvia accusing Day of donating Gunstock monies to the Sununu campaign
> 
> ...



Not that I'm saying the money to Sununu was right (I'd like to hear an explanation for it as there could be a logical explanation other than an actual "donation"), but is $500 from 2 years ago really the only item Sylvia has to condemn Day over? Meanwhile how much money has the county lost due to Gunstock being shut down due to this nonsense?


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Plot thickens
> 
> Sylvia accusing Day of donating Gunstock monies to the Sununu campaign
> 
> ...


Even though I am a lefty fire breathing Dem, who abhors the republicans (and yes Charlie Baker is responsible for the MBTA's demise - I worked there when he fucked it up by puting his little Harvard Kennedy School pukes in there), as a former auditor - the issue here is materiality.   A one time $500 contribution from the GAC funds, endorsed by Tom Day to Sununu isn't material, and would be identified as an audit exception.  The request would be to repay the moneys back to the GAC, and request the donation refunded.   Simple as that.   Tom as far as I am concerned did no wrong.  I don't like the guy's politics... but he did everything right as far as I am concerned with the management of the mountain last season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Not that I'm saying the money to Sununu was right (I'd like to hear an explanation for it as there could be a logical explanation other than an actual "donation"), but is $500 from 2 years ago really the only item Sylvia has to condemn Day over? Meanwhile how much money has the county lost due to Gunstock being shut down due to this nonsense?



I don't know if there's any more too this besides the campaign donation.  I can see this upsetting certain people; especially those at odds with Sununu.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 27, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't know if there's any more too this besides the campaign donation.  I can see this upsetting certain people; especially those at odds with Sununu.


Someone had an interesting theory on twitter...perhaps Sununu's group had a scheduled event at Gunstock that was then cancelled for some reason and this was a refund of their deposit on the event. Doubtful, but still does show there could be other explanations.

Various other questions too though...such as:
Wouldn't this have been picked up in last year's audit if this was a check from 2020? Although I guess this also depends a bit on the timing of their actual Fiscal year as well.
As Bostonian pointed out, this isn't a major issue even if it was a contribution. So why is Sylvia making it sound like this is a smoking gun?
If it is a contribution, is it even an actual problem for GAC to have made this? In looking at the enabling statute for the GAC, it seems to give the GAC authority to both make and receive donations as they see fit if it somehow helps Gunstock.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 28, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Someone had an interesting theory on twitter...perhaps Sununu's group had a scheduled event at Gunstock that was then cancelled for some reason and this was a refund of their deposit on the event. Doubtful, but still does show there could be other explanations.
> 
> Various other questions too though...such as:
> Wouldn't this have been picked up in last year's audit if this was a check from 2020? Although I guess this also depends a bit on the timing of their actual Fiscal year as well.
> ...


I think that there is more to this story than Sylvia is admitting.  As you said, either a returned deposit or a completely legal and customary form of “protected speech” by a constituent business to a PAC.

The fact that this comes out after the public BLASTS the GAC and the Belknap Commission makes it even more suspect.

The hilarious thing is that the politicians involved are IN THE SAME DAMN POLITICAL PARTY.  Sylvia better not need any help from the Governor.  He’s screwed himself politically with his own party.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 28, 2022)

Eh, I'm going to disagree with the prevailing sentiment on this board: a government body donating to a political campaign for an elected official is very inappropriate. To my fellow liberals: remember how upset we all were when Trump blatantly violated the Hatch Act during the 2020 Republican convention? Remember the justified outrage at Secretary Pompeo used public funds to travel to Israel for a campaign speech?

That being said, based on what we've seen from Sylvia and Ness, it appears very likely that there is more to the story. I won't be the least bit surprised if a valid explanation surfaces.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2022)

Maybe it *could* as simple as the Governor and his family obviously have very strong ties to the ski industry. The powers that be at Gunstock obviously want the ski industry to be continued to be viewed favorably by the NH State gov't. Making a relatively nominal contribution to the Governor's campaign helps keep them on the radar.

Heck, in my past time in the world of dental politics, our state organization made countless campaign contributions to various state and federal legislators often whom we didn't see eye to eye on the majority of issues, but those legislators happened to be on a committee who had the ability to approve or deny some potential legislation and/or unelected regulatory committee's recommendations that we either would or wouldn't want to see go into effect, so we played along with what politics unfortunately all too often is these days, a system where you "pay" via campaign contributions to "buy" access to the legislator you want to get to do something for you. The only real variable is are you trying to influence a town level person where even a $50 campaign contribution might be enough to get their ear or a state, where maybe it's $500 or a national where it may be $1000 or more bundled together.

Essentially all legislators these days do this. Frankly it is disgusting. And if more people got the idea that their own preferred legislator does this just as much as the other legislators whom they don't ideologically like, then maybe we'd see the public demand true reforms such as term limits and try and remember that our legislators work for us, not that they're some deity for whom we should bow down to and beg for their attention


----------



## cdskier (Jul 28, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Eh, I'm going to disagree with the prevailing sentiment on this board: a government body donating to a political campaign for an elected official is very inappropriate. To my fellow liberals: remember how upset we all were when Trump blatantly violated the Hatch Act during the 2020 Republican convention? Remember the justified outrage at Secretary Pompeo used public funds to travel to Israel for a campaign speech?
> 
> That being said, based on what we've seen from Sylvia and Ness, it appears very likely that there is more to the story. I won't be the least bit surprised if a valid explanation surfaces.



It looks like Day himself made a statement about this confirming it was a donation:



> In a statement to News9, Day disputed the contribution came from public money.
> 
> "We are a for-profit entity that has a donation line item in our budget and we donate to different things to promote Gunstock and promote the area and promote skiing in general," he said. "We generate our own revenue and this donation does not affect Belknap County residents because we don't take Belknap County money."
> 
> Day said last year, the resort paid the county hundreds of thousands of dollars, about 1% of its gross revenue.



I do think the fact that they're a for profit entity that does not receive taxpayer money makes them a bit different than a typical government body/committee where I can agree you'd consider it inappropriate. Personally I hate the whole concept of political donations in general from anyone and wish they were somehow all made illegal across the board. But since it is legal and I'm assuming this is something other for profit ski areas do as well from time to time, I don't really think this is a big deal like Sylvia claims it is.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 28, 2022)

This whole conversation is good and all, but is $500 really what got drove a wedge between senior staff and the committee? No...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> This whole conversation is good and all, but is $500 really what got drove a wedge between senior staff and the committee? No...


Agree 100%

I am guessing the amount of stuff that hasn't come out yet (and whether its real stuff or just perceived grievances between the various parties involved it really doesn't make that much of a difference at this point) is greater than the bits that have come out.  And it seems like there are certainly some bruised egos in this sh$tshow who can't accept that they very likely are way off base with what they think is going on and how that contradicts what they wish was going on.

Ultimately it sure seems like the board has lost the trust of the majority of the community as well as the admins at Gunstock, and the only way that returns it seems is with the board tendering their resignations


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> The hilarious thing is that the politicians involved are IN THE SAME DAMN POLITICAL PARTY.  Sylvia better not need any help from the Governor.  He’s screwed himself politically with his own party.



Oh, I guarantee you that Sylvia doesn't think he is part of the same political party as Sununu.  According to Sylvia and others in opposition to Gunstock, Sununu is a RINO and part of the Deep State Cabal.  They are total lunatics and for that matter idiots.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 28, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh, I guarantee you that Sylvia doesn't think he is part of the same political party as Sununu.  According to Sylvia and others in opposition to Gunstock, Sununu is a RINO and part of the Deep State Cabal.  They are total lunatics and for that matter idiots.



I don't know NH politics well, but I feel like Sununu is more the type of republican I would like while Sylvia seems like an extremist nutjob.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I don't know NH politics well, but I feel like Sununu is more the type of republican I would like while Sylvia seems like an extremist nutjob.



Yes, 100%.  He is a Rockefeller Republican similar to Phil Scott and Charlie Baker.  Sylvia and most of the rest of the delegation are Trump Republicans.  Very different things


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 28, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> This whole conversation is good and all, but is $500 really what got drove a wedge between senior staff and the committee? No...


Correct.  It is Strang and Ness looking for anything to throw at the management to try to blunt the deluge of public criticism being aimed at them.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 28, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I don't know NH politics well, but I feel like Sununu is more the type of republican I would like while Sylvia seems like an extremist nutjob.


He is fairly even keeled and down the middle, with some minor exceptions. So yeah, if you're a Free Stater / Ultra Libertarian nutjob, he is far too common sense for you.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 28, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> He is fairly even keeled and down the middle, with some minor exceptions. So yeah, if you're a Free Stater / Ultra Libertarian nutjob, he is far too common sense for you.


To be honest I lean libertarian but only in the way of personal freedoms and don’t tax the shit out of me to give it to someone else. When it comes to public education or other similar things I am not libertarian.


----------



## Edd (Jul 28, 2022)

Situation is changing for the worse rapidly.









						County delegation chair calls Aug. 8 meeting, earlier meeting canceled
					

LACONIA — A meeting of the Belknap County Delegation scheduled for Aug. 4 was canceled Thursday, in the same county notice that posted a new meeting scheduled for Monday, Aug.




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 29, 2022)

Reports in Laconia Sun are that Ness and Strang haven't even been to Gunstock since things fell apart. Another report is that they are focused on finding a new senior management team. Given their behavior so far, I wouldn't be surprised if they were recruiting Ariel Quiros and co from Jay.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 29, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Reports in Laconia Sun are that Ness and Strang haven't even been to Gunstock since things fell apart. Another report is that they are focused on finding a new senior management team. Given their behavior so far, I wouldn't be surprised if they were recruiting Ariel Quiros and co from Jay.


They would be working remote.... from jail and I doubt they have access to the internet!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2022)

MadPadraic said:


> Reports in Laconia Sun are that Ness and Strang haven't even been to Gunstock since things fell apart. Another report is that they are focused on finding a new senior management team. Given their behavior so far, I wouldn't be surprised if they were recruiting Ariel Quiros and co from Jay.



I might suggest to them that typically part of the recruitment process is to actually advertise the openings.  Thus far, none of the vacated positions are being advertised for.

I'd be interested in hearing their hiring pitch.  How do they answer this question:

"So the entire management staff and many line level employees have quit.  They all say it's because of you two.  Why should I want to work under your leadership?"


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 29, 2022)

They will never find competent management in time.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 29, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> They will never find competent management in time.


Never stopped vail before


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 29, 2022)

Vail hasn't had to find an entire new management from top to bottom, it's usually just been the GM, or the GM plus Mountain Manager in extreme cases. Also, there is no one still there that will be able to do a knowledge transfer. Do you think that committee knows how the business operates? Nope.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 29, 2022)

If we move through August without resolution there will be a good opportunity for a range of NH ski areas to make an offer in good faith. Offering early pass prices to Gunstock pass holders who bought early would be good PR and likely good business for any of the independent areas in the region: WV, Pats, Cannon, ragged or BW come to mind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> If we move through August without resolution there will be a good opportunity for a range of NH ski areas to make an offer in good faith. Offering early pass prices to Gunstock pass holders who bought early would be good PR and likely good business for any of the independent areas in the region: WV, Pats, Cannon, ragged or BW come to mind.



I'm hopeful that Ragged offers something like that.  There or Pats would make the most sense for my family for quick access Sunday skiing if it comes to that.

The one thing that Gunstock does that I probably won't be able to replicate elsewhere is the one day per weekend seasonal programs.  I don't want to be tied down to programs that are on both days at the same mountain.  We likely would get bored by that.  Me especially.  I have my kids in seasonal programs on Sunday at Gunstock so we can use our Indy Passes elsewhere on Saturdays.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 29, 2022)

The ragged U8 program is saturdays only but kids need to be six by Jan 1, my youngest just made it, she turns six on Christmas. I think it is sold out but I can find out if you are interested. There were however several U10 families that only showed one day per week or every other weekend. 

I get that it sounds boring to ski the same small NH mountain 50X / year but my nine year old got sucked into the program. If ragged was open, the kids just wanted to ski with their friends. At this stage in my ski career, variety is reserved for early/late season and midweek. They will move on from skiing with Dad soon enough, I am going to enjoy these years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> The ragged U8 program is saturdays only but kids need to be six by Jan 1, my youngest just made it, she turns six on Christmas. I think it is sold out but I can find out if you are interested. There were however several U10 families that only showed one day per week or every other weekend.
> 
> I get that it sounds boring to ski the same small NH mountain 50X / year but my nine year old got sucked into the program. If ragged was open, the kids just wanted to ski with their friends. At this stage in my ski career, variety is reserved for early/late season and midweek. They will move on from skiing with Dad soon enough, I am going to enjoy these years.



I can appreciate that, but my kids definitely like variety and get very excited when we go elsewhere.  I don't want to give that up. 

I'm going to give things two weeks.  If Gunstock doesn't have their shit together by then and look like it will operate well and safely, I'll fight for a refund and move elsewhere for the season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I can appreciate that, but my kids definitely like variety and get very excited when we go elsewhere.  I don't want to give that up.
> 
> I'm going to give things two weeks.  If Gunstock doesn't have their shit together by then and look like it will operate well and safely, I'll fight for a refund and move elsewhere for the season.


Question:  has anyone asked Gunstock for a refund?  If so, what was the result?  

One of the news articles summarized an interview with an employee who was responsible for pass sales and was interrupted by at least two customers who wanted their money back.  But are they refunding money?  How about now that the GAC is apparently running it?  I could see two very difficult GAC members *insisting* that no refunds be given so as to thoroughly piss off everyone in order to be able to demonstrate that the area needs to be leased or sold.  "See, government is so incompetent that it should not run a ski area."


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2022)

One idiot down, one to go









						Ness resigns from Gunstock Area Commission
					

GILFORD — Gunstock Area Commission Chair Peter Ness resigned his position today during a closed-door meeting of the commission.




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> One idiot down, one to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Yes Baby GIF - Yes Baby Goal - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				




But who will replace this clown?


----------



## cdskier (Jul 29, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> One idiot down, one to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that Ness called the meeting and didn't even show up in person. Guess Ness and Strang didn't want to actually face anyone in person...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes Baby GIF - Yes Baby Goal - Discover & Share GIFs
> 
> 
> Click to view the GIF
> ...



I'm uncertain, but as long as he was on the commission, Senior Management was not going to return.  

Getting rid of Ness and Strange is step number 1.


----------



## Edd (Jul 29, 2022)

Shortly before the meeting Ness gave an interview during which he said he’s not resigning, so possibly a sudden decision on his part. I wonder if Strang was caught completely off guard. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553011710935683072


----------



## Edd (Jul 29, 2022)

Sylvia is digging his heels in.









						5 p.m. deadline come and gone: with no action from delegation, Wood and Lambert consider resignation
					

GILFORD — During their Friday noontime meeting, Gunstock Area Commissioners Jade Wood and Doug Lambert issued a 5 p.m. deadline for Belknap County leadership, specifically the Belknap County Delegation, to




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## cdskier (Jul 29, 2022)

Edd said:


> Sylvia is digging his heels in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it seems like Wood and Lambert resigning would be a terrible idea if that leaves just Strang. That would seemingly give Sylvia together with Strang free reign to do whatever they want...


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Jul 29, 2022)

3 required for a quorum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2022)

So the place is a mess under the "leadership" of Mike Sylvia and he thinks people should trust him to hire a new team to run it?

Yeah, hard pass


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I can appreciate that, but my kids definitely like variety and get very excited when we go elsewhere.  I don't want to give that up.
> 
> I'm going to give things two weeks.  If Gunstock doesn't have their shit together by then and look like it will operate well and safely, I'll fight for a refund and move elsewhere for the season



I'm hoping that this all patches up and the winter is saved there, but if it comes down to it you guys should have a hard look at Cannon. Its a fantastic place for young skiers to progress...the mtn breeds good strong skiers IMO. Its a bit far maybe. Indy Pass can be added on and there is a resident pricing discount. Also its rarely a total shitshow.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 29, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I'm hoping that this all patches up and the winter is saved there, but if it comes down to it you guys should have a hard look at Cannon. Its a fantastic place for young skiers to progress...the mtn breeds good strong skiers IMO. Its a bit far maybe. Indy Pass can be added on and there is a resident pricing discount. Also its rarely a total shitshow.


Typical engineer, I put together a decision matrix when it became obvious vail was intent on sabotage for their NH properties. Came down to gunny or ragged, chose the later due to the second high speed lift.

Absent a seasonal rental, Cannon is too far for a family with young kids. Southern NH is becoming western washington, too many ski families, too few mountains that actually try.

For the sake of every stakeholder, i hope gunstock returns to standard operations but if it does get leased, let's hope for boyne. They would take care of the property.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Typical engineer, I put together a decision matrix when it became obvious vail was intent on sabotage for their NH properties. Came down to gunny or ragged, chose the later due to the second high speed lift.
> 
> Absent a seasonal rental, Cannon is too far for a family with young kids. Southern NH is becoming western washington, too many ski families, too few mountains that actually try.
> 
> For the sake of every stakeholder, i hope gunstock returns to standard operations but if it does get leased, let's hope for boyne. They would take care of the property.


Me too I was considering a midweek pass for closer to home quick days. Like I said before viable NH resort pool shrinking. I do expect the Vail properties to run better going forward but I don't feel like taking that gamble. Ragged does good things, skied it alot a couple years back...great lowkey mtn and an easy drive. I like that area alot year round


----------



## thebigo (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah, ragged is doing everything right. 

Dad is a 76 year old Vietnam vet and he still rips. Dad buys the gunstock pass every year, i felt the need for some reason to buy dad a ragged pass this year, glad I did.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Typical engineer, I put together a decision matrix when it became obvious vail was intent on sabotage for their NH properties. Came down to gunny or ragged, chose the later due to the second high speed lift.
> 
> Absent a seasonal rental, Cannon is too far for a family with young kids. Southern NH is becoming western washington, too many ski families, too few mountains that actually try.
> 
> For the sake of every stakeholder, i hope gunstock returns to standard operations but if it does get leased, let's hope for boyne. They would take care of the property.


Boyne will not want to touch this with a 100 foot long pole if the GAC is the same or similar to what it is now.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Boyne will not want to touch this with a 100 foot long pole if the GAC is the same or similar to what it is now.


Give it time


----------



## thebigo (Jul 30, 2022)

Brian (snoseek) bought my wife's pass when we did not have much money

Dude is the coolest guy on the forum.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 30, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Typical engineer, I put together a decision matrix when it became obvious vail was intent on sabotage for their NH properties. Came down to gunny or ragged, chose the later due to the second high speed lift.
> 
> Absent a seasonal rental, Cannon is too far for a family with young kids. Southern NH is becoming western washington, too many ski families, too few mountains that actually try.
> 
> For the sake of every stakeholder, i hope gunstock returns to standard operations but if it does get leased, let's hope for boyne. They would take care of the property.


Shawnee Peak close enough? Now under Boyne with a new lift for next season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I'm hoping that this all patches up and the winter is saved there, but if it comes down to it you guys should have a hard look at Cannon. Its a fantastic place for young skiers to progress...the mtn breeds good strong skiers IMO. Its a bit far maybe. Indy Pass can be added on and there is a resident pricing discount. Also its rarely a total shitshow.



We have Indy Passes and will be at Cannon pretty frequently.  If it was just my 7 year old, Cannon would get a strong consideration, but it's farther than I want to deal with regularly with my 4 year old. 

A 90 minute commute is sort of my mental limit on what I consider a quick hitter.  Ragged is right at that limit.  Ideally closer to an hour, which is what Gunstock is.  The short commute is really appreciated on Sunday afternoon to get home by 3 or 4 and have time to unwind a bit and get ready for the work / school week. 

I'll probably end up going with Pats over Ragged if Gunstock can't get it together.   1:05 door to door. Night skiing option, which I like to do occasionally on Fridays with the kids. Pats also has NASTAR , which is important to me.  Last year I'd run Gunstocks NASTAR course while the kids were in their lessons.


----------



## machski (Jul 30, 2022)

bigbob said:


> Shawnee Peak close enough? Now under Boyne with a new lift for next season.


Boyne runs Shawnee but I don't know if I'd count on a new lift next year.  LiftBlog had posted the Jordan flip to Shawnee on his 2023 install list but now it's off the list again.


----------



## Edd (Jul 30, 2022)

Gunstock staff asks delegation to call for Strang's resignation
					

GILFORD — The remaining staff at Gunstock Mountain Resort are the latest group to call for the resignation of David Strang from his position on the Gunstock Area Commission.




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2022)

bigbob said:


> Shawnee Peak close enough? Now under Boyne with a new lift for next season.


Which lift are they replacing?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2022)

machski said:


> Boyne runs Shawnee but I don't know if I'd count on a new lift next year.  LiftBlog had posted the Jordan flip to Shawnee on his 2023 install list but now it's off the list again.


Wasn’t Jordan going to replace Barker?

If so, I know that the lift would not be “new “, but the other remanufactured lift, Shedhorn at Big Sky, is pretty nice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2022)

Jordan is replacing the Summit triple at Shawnee and they are shortening the triple to just the mid station


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Jordan is replacing the Summit triple at Shawnee and they are shortening the triple to just the mid station


And Barker?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> And Barker?



New high speed. Not sure how many seats.  Old Barker I believe gets scrapped


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 30, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Southern NH is becoming western washington, too many ski families, too few mountains that actually try.





deadheadskier said:


> I'll probably end up going with Pats over Ragged if Gunstock can't get it together.   1:05 door to door. Night skiing option, which I like to do occasionally on Fridays with the kids. Pats also has NASTAR , which is important to me.  Last year I'd run Gunstocks NASTAR course while the kids were in their lessons.



We haven't lived in Seattle for a long time, but I absolutely loved the night skiing there. Work until 5 or 6, be at Snoqualmie or Alpental within an hour, and ride until 10. We'd have a late dinner at pub, which they kept open until at least 11, and we'd be in bed by midnight.  They also used to rotate which areas were open, so if Snoqualmie West was open during the day, then they wouldn't open Central until 5 or something. No idea if they do that anymore. Stevens had arguably better night skiing, but was a  longer drive from downtown Seattle.  That's something I really missed when we moved back East: the night skiing here is further from the city (except the mighty Blue Hills), colder, closes earlier, is less expansive, and much more crowded.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> New high speed. Not sure how many seats.  Old Barker I believe gets scrapped


Barker I think was the first detachable I ever rode. 
What year was it installed?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> New high speed. Not sure how many seats.  Old Barker I believe gets scrapped


Yeah I don’t see them “reusing” Barker.  Maybe for parts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2022)

Guessing Loaf skiers are getting antsy for new lifts.  Lots of new ones for Loon and SR and now Shawnee in recent years.  Nothing I've seen announced for Sugarloaf.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 30, 2022)

Supposed to be a 6 for Barker.

Sugarloaf.... yeah they've certainly not gotten much lift love while they're spending money like drunken sailors at Loon and The River. Hopefully soon with that new pod?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Supposed to be a 6 for Barker.
> 
> Sugarloaf.... yeah they've certainly not gotten much lift love while they're spending money like drunken sailors at Loon and The River. Hopefully soon with that new pod?



I'd like to see them replace the double doubles and realign Timberline down to Bullwinkle's before anything else.  Modernize what they have before expanding further.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Guessing Loaf skiers are getting antsy for new lifts.  Lots of new ones for Loon and SR and now Shawnee in recent years.  Nothing I've seen announced for Sugarloaf.


Pretty sure that the ex-Swift Current is sitting at the  ‘loaf ready for a 2023 install on the west side.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2022)

Umm? Back to gunstock?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Umm? Back to gunstock?


So.....is Strang gone yet?


----------



## Edd (Jul 31, 2022)

A recap of all that’s happened. Hard to keep up. 









						Walkouts, Resignations, Wild Accusations: A Timeline of Gunstock’s Implosion
					

Emergency public meeting of Gunstock Area Commissioners set for 1:30 p.m. Sunday, July 31




					www.stormskiing.com


----------



## Edd (Jul 31, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> So.....is Strang gone yet?


Not as of the end of the meeting today. There’s a feeling that it’s possible. 

Decent article covering a few affected Gunstock people:








						A Young Skier, a Worker and Others Speak Out About Chaos at Gunstock - InDepthNH.org
					

Among the 80 people who went to the Gunstock Area Commission meeting Friday hoping to speak directly to Commissioner Dr. David Strang to get him to resign and allow the area to reopen was a young, local girl who said she does not want to find another place to ski this winter if it is to close.




					indepthnh.org


----------



## Edd (Jul 31, 2022)

This could be it, hopefully.









						'We have the votes': County Delegation to meet Monday, remove Strang from Gunstock Commission
					

GILFORD — The Belknap County Delegation will hold an emergency meeting to remove Gunstock Area Commissioner David Strang, appoint a temporary commissioner to maintain a quorum of GAC membership, and




					www.laconiadailysun.com


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 31, 2022)

So tomorrow it could be over eh...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> So tomorrow it could be over eh...


If it is, and, hypothetically if management returns within a week or so, what do you think the damage is in terms of the 2022-2023 ski season?


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 1, 2022)

Probably not much damage. Any sort of major capital project was rolling already, and they aren't hiring seasonal staff yet. 

But maybe a 5-10 percent drop in season pass revenue as people say fuck it and move onto other mountains. 

Outside of ski message boards I don't hear a lot of chatter about this, unlike the other free stater fiasco in Croyden which went national.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 1, 2022)

There is plenty of talk about it here and we are an hour west of there. I think if things get back on track within a couple weeks the needle isn’t going to move either way.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 1, 2022)

i just started listening, but the 2nd block of the new this American life episode appears to be about free staters. the set up is - croydon nh town meeting drama over school budgets. it begins at 13 min into the pod if you want to skip


edit - yup, its free staters. exact same playbook as the hasids in rockland county


----------



## Edd (Aug 1, 2022)

Straight from Gunstock’s Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554265966065979398


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2022)

Edd said:


> Straight from Gunstock’s Twitter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554265966065979398


Probably the worst two weeks or so in Gunstock's long history.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 1, 2022)

So strang is gone?


----------



## Edd (Aug 1, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> So strang is gone?


Yes, replaced by a woman named Denise Conroy.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 1, 2022)

Edd said:


> Yes, replaced by a woman named Denise Conroy.



She has quite a resume (and story). Reading some of the information and articles she's written online, she's not one to hold back and seems to be quite a powerhouse. She's only lived in NH since 2020 it seems. Any idea what her interest in Gunstock is? Not sure if she skis...but she does have her Instagram profile pic as an image promoting to "Take back Gunstock".

Edit: Just read that her husband is a ski instructor at Gunstock.


----------



## Edd (Aug 2, 2022)

cdskier said:


> She has quite a resume (and story). Reading some of the information and articles she's written online, she's not one to hold back and seems to be quite a powerhouse. She's only lived in NH since 2020 it seems. Any idea what her interest in Gunstock is? Not sure if she skis...but she does have her Instagram profile pic as an image promoting to "Take back Gunstock".
> 
> Edit: Just read that her husband is a ski instructor at Gunstock.


No, I don’t know much about her.


----------



## Edd (Aug 2, 2022)

Edd said:


> Yes, replaced by a woman named Denise Conroy.


There is a point of concern for me, though. Strang, during Sunday’s meeting, verbally agreed to resign if the Delegation voted in a replacement, which they did on Monday. To my knowledge, Strang has not actually submitted letter of resignation. Sylvia and other Delegation members who didn’t want Strang removed did not attend the meeting, and these guys play a lot of games.

edit: WMUR refers to a letter of resignation in their reporting. I presume I’m being paranoid, this has been a roller coaster.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 3, 2022)

Bostonian said:


> Even though I am a lefty fire breathing Dem, who abhors the republicans (and yes Charlie Baker is responsible for the MBTA's demise - I worked there when he fucked it up by puting his little Harvard Kennedy School pukes in there), ...



The Orange Line(!!) is shutting down for a month.  Mayor Wu called for it (as in ripping off a bandaid).  However--Baker's guy Poftak really doesn't seem concerned about the MBTA riding public.  His suggestions/mitigation plan seems to roughly be get a stay at home job/move to the burbs/stop trying to get to work/don't go out.


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 3, 2022)

Edd said:


> There is a point of concern for me, though. Strang, during Sunday’s meeting, verbally agreed to resign if the Delegation voted in a replacement, which they did on Monday. To my knowledge, Strang has not actually submitted letter of resignation. Sylvia and other Delegation members who didn’t want Strang removed did not attend the meeting, and these guys play a lot of games.
> 
> edit: WMUR refers to a letter of resignation in their reporting. I presume I’m being paranoid, this has been a roller coaster.


While I am not a NH resident, I hope that the people of NH will vote these creeps in September or November.   Gunstock dodged a bullet here, but as long as Silber and his cadre of psychophants are involved, this isn't over I fear.




MadPadraic said:


> The Orange Line(!!) is shutting down for a month.  Mayor Wu called for it (as in ripping off a bandaid).  However--Baker's guy Poftak really doesn't seem concerned about the MBTA riding public.  His suggestions/mitigation plan seems to roughly be get a stay at home job/move to the burbs/stop trying to get to work/don't go out.


I remember back in 2016 before I was forced out of the MBTA by Baker's henchmen, they (senior management) was trying to cut funding to the Red Line Floating Slabs program.  I had pleaded with my boss at the time to not cut it in half ($80M to 40M), because it was a safety sensative program and also it was already partially funded through the feds.   I was relentless in keeping it funded, and succeeded... but it cost me (as I suspect) my job by 2018...   Baker is an arrogant piece of garbage... Poftak, I sense is caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## bigbob (Aug 4, 2022)

Edd said:


> No, I don’t know much about her.





			https://www.linkedin.com/in/conroydenise
		







						Denise Conroy — Themy
					

I’ve spent my career as a transformational executive. The common term for me is “change agent.” As a leader of people, I’m relentless about alignment, focus, accountability and building close-knit competitive teams that are inclusive. As a CEO and strategist, I’m fanatical about return on investment




					www.themyllc.com


----------



## Edd (Aug 4, 2022)

bigbob said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/conroydenise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She seems intense.


----------



## Edd (Aug 11, 2022)

Gunstock: A reopening and a reckoning – New Hampshire Bulletin
					

After a 13-day closure this summer, the issues that shuttered the county-owned Gunstock Mountain Resort in Gilford were resolved last week. The senior management team that had abruptly quit returned to work, Adventure Park ziplines reopened, and stages were erected so the Christian music...




					newhampshirebulletin.com


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 11, 2022)

I've been loosely following this, then went on vacation.  Can someone quickly summarize what happened after everyone quit?  I'm good up to that point


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 11, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I've been loosely following this, then went on vacation.  Can someone quickly summarize what happened after everyone quit?  I'm good up to that point



the community rose up and more or less forced the resignation of the problematic commission members and the gunstock team un-quit


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 11, 2022)

that's cool thanks!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 11, 2022)

Been seeing commercials for gunstock saying they are open for summer activities.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2022)

Nothing official published yet, but according to Skiology Matt, both Silber and Sylvia lost their primaries badly.  Says he knows someone working the polls.  Hope he's right 

Guess they fucked around and found out


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 14, 2022)

I was over in Laconia at my powersports dealer a couple weeks ago and there were plenty of anti-Free state signs up.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 14, 2022)

anddddd Balduc.   FML

One step ahead, one back.


----------

